# Two Year Old Smoker Can't Quit



## dancingalone (May 31, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/05/31/indonesia.smoking.baby/index.html?hpt=T3

I can't watch the video right now...  My question is who lights up the cigarettes for him?


----------



## Tez3 (May 31, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/05/31/indonesia.smoking.baby/index.html?hpt=T3
> 
> I can't watch the video right now... My question is who lights up the cigarettes for him?


 
From what I remember from the newspaper article, his dad does. Seems he doesn't find anything wrong with it either ( and the kid is somewhat overweight!)


----------

